# New paint marker



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I went to Michaels crafts yesterday and got this nice bright blue oil based paint marker for $3.99 to mark my queens next year. Nice and extra bright so you can find them easily in the hive. GREAT, except the color for 2014 is green. inch:


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Just buy a yellow one too!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Anything wrong with using oil based on a queen? I dont mark but the pens from mann lake are water based.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Mann lake water based? I'm not sure but I couldn't get the marks off my hands or counter with soap and water. It took solvent to do it. I'd swear they are oil based.

DANG! Now you're going to make me go outside after dark to the barn to get my old marker and see what it says.
If I don't post again in 10 minutes, sombody call 911.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

MannLake marker doesn't say ether way. Heres the link to manufacturer. 

http://www.durablesupply.com/medpoinpc.html


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.durablesupply.com/pospainmar.html

From the website...

Posca Paint Markers

Contains Non Toxic Water Base Paint. Mark on metal, wood, glass, plastic, plaster, canvas and more. Excellent for signs exposed to the weather. Great for temporarily marking up glass windows.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny, my link shows me a different page. The mann lake Uni Posca marker I have is a PC-5m, which is where my link takes you. 
I still need green tho. Price is good, but 
Shipping costs on the site are not great, but the more you buy the better it is. Folks could get together and get some good colors in larger order.
That Apple Green would look good in a hive


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I used that style marker a lot last year. No Problems
They make a fine tip and a medium tip that I like. The broad tips are easy to get too wet and seem to dry out faster


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a link to a posca.com page that discusses the PC-5M marker:
http://www.posca.com/uk/all-material-markers/pc-5m

Based on the home page of that site, all the markers are water based paint.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Perhaps it is so. I am surprised, just because it is not washable, even when wet. I may stand corrected.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lauri, you may be amused by the comments from Amazon reviewer _dbrussell_ on this product page:
http://www.amazon.com/Uni-posca-PC-5M-Paint-Marker-Pen/dp/B001ANVDMU
who claims the wet paint from the marker washes off his/her hands. 

Maybe the problem is the horse "material" on your hands that we saw in that earlier photo!
:lookout:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey you have a last name!

A lot of people use oil based testors model paint, not me, but oil based must be OK.


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought some acrylic paint pens from WalMart this summer that work. They were by Elmers and were called Painters. Found them in the craft department. They have a wide selection of colors. I believe they were 2.99 each and I also bought a five pack ($10-11) of neon with the thought of adding a second dot to mark the family/line. It also made the queens pop even more, so they were very easy to see.

I even numbered a couple of my nucs with them.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Lauri, You ever consider disking your queens?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Paint can have a water carrier but not be water soluble afterwards. That can be confusing. They usually are less smelly than hydrocarbon solvent paints.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Test that marker for drying time. oil based paint is slow to dry. very slow. as in days. The oil in paint is usually linseed oil.

I did the same thing last year. picked out a color for marking my queens that I really like. spent quite a bit of time doing it also. ended up with a really gold colored yellow. then realized it was a red year. My queens got marked yellow.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought next year was green...

White/Gray - Years 1 or 6
Yellow - Years 2 or 7
Red - Years 3 or 8
Green - Years 4 or 9
Blue - Years 5 or 0


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Mr. Clean,

What year(s) is black???


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I did mark a few queens with disks this year..virgins in fact. An experiment to see if the disk affected their mated return % and quality of mated success. They all returned mated, but will have to overwinter them to see how Well they were mated. Seems like that big disk is really pushing it to the limit in that respect.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Are they the same size Lauri? This queen is out of the WSU program.



It does make them easy to find, I'll give it that.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

JRG13 said:


> What year(s) is black???


Every year you don't mark them!!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

JRG13 said:


> Mr. Clean,
> 
> What year(s) is black???


Year of the Russian Bee.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been using the Sharpie oil based marker for 2 years without problems. It seems to hold up better than the Uni Posca water based markers.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny you ask if they are the same size. I found them to have a short but fat abdomen, compared to the lengthy ones I get from my stock. Which makes me suspicious. You can't tell from this photo too much though, but it is shorter..


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Sounds about right from the 3 I got. One definitely fits that description, short but fat. That one has struggled the most to build up as well. The other 2 I put into the ok category, but next year will be the judge. I don't see too many like those snakes you're breeding up there but I haven't really produced queens on any scale, just walk aways. Do you have pictures of the discs you have? I was just wondering if they're the same size as the ones on those queens. I have some stick on eyes for fly tying, was thinking about trying some, can get some cool patterns anyways.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for the discs? I was watching a video where they showed marking tags in different shapes. I have had no luck in finding those.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Number kits:

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/ind...id=125&zenid=448b26f36ad96e4814513d42b16c2aa5


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Daniel Y said:


> Does anyone have a source for the discs?


 Besides Mann lake?


----------

